# Iaido in Austin, TX?



## shima (Jan 8, 2016)

Just moving here to Austin, TX from San Francisco recently and curious if anyone know of good places to continue my iaido studies at in Austin (preferably northern but I'll consider anywhere). Thanks!


----------



## pgsmith (Feb 19, 2016)

Just saw your post, it went under my radar and I just came upon it.
I don't know of any MSR iaido in Austin. There is MJER iaido of the Komei-jyuku variety, and I know of a Yagyu Shinkage ryu dojo. Closest MSR that I know of is in Houston.


----------



## shima (Apr 12, 2016)

I've started training at the MJER school up in north Austin (well technically it's in Cedar Park). Been going there 2 weeks so far. Definitely has some differences, but overall a very nice and formal class. Looks like a need to get a longer bokken though as this style uses longer than normal katana evidently.


----------



## pgsmith (Apr 12, 2016)

Glad to hear you've started!
  That's how to easily tell the  Komei-jyuku branch of MJER from others out there, is by their use of longer swords. Shin Shin ryu (there's a dojo in San Antonio) also uses outsized swords.


----------

